# A pint in Baza



## gsr1978 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am coming to Baza on Sunday night (Late). I am viewing property on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday before flying back late on Wednesday. I was wondering if anyone fancied meeting up to have a chat about the area, buying property in Spain, the dos and donts etc. I am available on Monday and Tuesday night.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gsr1978 said:


> Hello everyone, I am coming to Baza on Sunday night (Late). I am viewing property on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday before flying back late on Wednesday. I was wondering if anyone fancied meeting up to have a chat about the area, buying property in Spain, the dos and donts etc. I am available on Monday and Tuesday night.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


Won't be able to meet you for that drink unfortunately, but here's a link with some info
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/how-to-buy-property-in-spain


----------



## gsr1978 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Pesky Wesky. I owe you!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gsr1978 said:


> Thanks Pesky Wesky. I owe you!


No problem, it took me about a minute to post it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Why is Pete (Xtreme) not around when you want him?


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Why is Pete (Xtreme) not around when you want him?


I'm Free! 

What areas are you visiting gsr?

If you want to know the ins and outs then make a few more posts and you'll be able to use PM's.


----------



## gsr1978 (Apr 6, 2016)

hi Pete, yeah that would be great. I am looking at cave houses in ands around Baza.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

gsr1978 said:


> hi Pete, yeah that would be great. I am looking at cave houses in ands around Baza.


We've lived in Huescar (about 30 mins away) since 2005 and we'd never move anywhere else.

Baza has a decent amount of shops but it can get a bit congested sometimes with lots of little one way streets and parking can get difficult.

The outlying areas of the Altiplano are very nice, and there's no shortage of properties for sale. And prices are a lot cheaper now than they were......particularly for caves.

What agents are you meeting up with?


----------



## graham65 (Jan 19, 2010)

hi extreme . hope you don't mind me posting to you .. we stayed in galera last year for a couple of weeks , ,did a couple of trips into huescar albeit only to the dia and quick drive round , would you be kind enough to take the time and give us a bit of a low down on huescar in terms of bars, restaurants, shops bakers etc , and general living in and around the town , the reason I'm asking is we are almost certain subject to viewing purchasing a property just outside of town .. 
many thanks in advance. Graham


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

graham65 said:


> hi extreme . hope you don't mind me posting to you .. we stayed in galera last year for a couple of weeks , ,did a couple of trips into huescar albeit only to the dia and quick drive round , would you be kind enough to take the time and give us a bit of a low down on huescar in terms of bars, restaurants, shops bakers etc , and general living in and around the town , the reason I'm asking is we are almost certain subject to viewing purchasing a property just outside of town ..
> many thanks in advance. Graham


Hi Graham......Huescar is obviously a lot bigger than Galera......but a lot smaller than Baza. 

As far as we're concerned it has the right balance for us......but everybody's different obviously.

It's totally Spanish......don't expect anybody to speak English except my mate Jose Luis down the road from me in the Pharmacy. 

10 years ago there were a few more Brits here.....but most have gone as Spain has a high turnover of people.

There's no bad areas as such, the town is very quiet and has a generally older population. It suits us but it may not be for everybody.


----------



## graham65 (Jan 19, 2010)

hi
thanks for all the info . we had a wonderful time around galera , wish we had spent more time wandering around huescar, lovely area did negratin , Castril, benamuriel , baza etc , we will be visiting again in 3 weeks to look at a cave house just outside the town which we think we're almost certain going to purchase. thanks again Graham


----------



## Bettys103 (Jun 10, 2021)

gsr1978 said:


> Hello everyone, I am coming to Baza on Sunday night (Late). I am viewing property on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday before flying back late on Wednesday. I was wondering if anyone fancied meeting up to have a chat about the area, buying property in Spain, the dos and donts etc. I am available on Monday and Tuesday night.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!


Hi I'm also looking to buy a cave house but I would like it to be close to a town which has lots of shops, restaurants which has a mixture of Spanish and ex pats. Any suggestions would be grateful.


----------



## bustupbiker (3 mo ago)

Pete. Get in touch mate..Lyn.
PS: puter went puffff.
bustupbiker


----------

